# Budget Speaker Buys



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I am looking to have a upgrade streak soon, and I would like to upgrade my L/R and Rears with maybe matching Towers.

Is there anything on sale as of now? Furthermore, are there any sites that provide great deals on speakers? My Local Frys is selling the same towers I have for a good price, not as good as when I bought them but at 69.99 for Polk Audio R50s isn't bad. I was thinking of getting 2 more for rears to match my fronts more. But wanted to consult the "Crew" first.

I am really into the 3-way speakers, I personally believe they have a more neutral sound than just 2-ways.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here are some of my favorite budget speakers. They call them 2 1/2 way:http://www.paradigm.com/en/paradigm/speaker_only-specification-17-1-2-4.paradigm

Here is a review:http://hometheaterreview.com/paradigm-monitor-7-floorstanding-loudspeakers-reviewed/

I am not sure is budget is apt, but they compare well to speakers costing in the thousands.
Cheers,
jj


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone?

After my Polk R50's purchase, I have come to a conclusion that 2-ways aren't for me. I prefer 3-ways, so heres a crack at a different question than.

For under 1K a pair, whats the best bang for the buck 3-way towers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would pickup a pair of used Paradigm Studio 100's. Version 2's are especially nice and weigh 100 pounds each. The Version 3 weigh 20 pounds less and are not as extensively braced. Just check out reviews for the Studio 100 V.2's. They won tons of awards including The Perfect Vision's "Loudspeaker of the Year" along with the matching CC and Surrounds. They also got a rave review in Stereophile.

I owned a pair for almost a decade and absolutely loved them. One of my good friends who was a 50 thousand Dollar system still uses Studio 100 V.2's, Studio CC, and Studio ADP's as his speakers. They really are special. Go to Ecoustics and enter the model number to see professional reviews or a Google search.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know there not true 3 ways but bang for buck the SVS MTS-01 towers are tough to beat and they are as well 2 1/2 ways. The cost $1199 but I always believe that pushing the budget is the only way to get what you really want.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The old PSB Image line is on sale at dmc-electronics.com and saturdayaudio.com with serious discounts. The T65 towers are only $800/pair, an incredible value for a great sounding loudspeaker.

http://www.ultimateavmag.com/subwoofers/1204psb/

http://www.avrev.com/home-theater-loudspeakers/speaker-systems/psb-image-5.1-speaker-system.html

http://www.hometheatersound.com/equipment/psb_t65_c60_s50_subsonic_6i.htm

http://www.goodsound.com/equipment/psb_image_t65.htm

http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/psb_image_t45.htm

http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1204psb/index.html


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

the_rookie said:


> I am really into the 3-way speakers, I personally believe they have a more neutral sound than just 2-ways.


Such a generalization cannot be substatiated. You apparently haven't heard good 2 and 2 1/2 way speakers, or even some full range drivers. You'ld be hard pressed to find a more neutral sounding loudspeaker than the Harbeth 7-ES3, two-ways. There are so many variables in speaker design that it is impractical to make a blanket statement that 3-way speakers are more neutral sounding than 2-ways.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am a huge fan of PSB's Image Series. And PSB in general. I literally helped 6 different friends build systems based around Image 4T or 5T Towers. Even years ago, they represented outstanding value and sound great.

The old Stratus Series was awesome as well and is another great used value. I used to own a pair of Stratus Silver i's and loved them. Also liked the Piano Black finish.
I am also in agreement that the configuration be it 2 way, 2 1/2 way, 3 way, etc, that it is difficult to make blanket statements about the sound predicated on the crossover network. Usually, the fewer crossovers, the better.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd also recommend PSB for a great budget upgrade. Specifically the Image T6.
And on a side note,... isn't the Polk R50 a two way speaker?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

These speakers are right in your price range and reviewed well. Check them out...http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?ddspkrfull&1264364936&demo&3&4&


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

> I am really into the 3-way speakers, I personally believe they have a more neutral sound than just 2-ways.


 I suspect that your experience is more chance than rule, or perhaps related to budget limitations (trying to add another driver and create a more complex crossover at the same price point). Ar your budget: I'd highly recommend bookshelf 2-way (such as Behringer 2030p) coupled with stereo subwoofers (say Dayton 10") to avoid the resonance problems often associated with production towers at that range, and because both are very well-performing speakers.

However: as you have specifically asked for 3-way towers in the $1100 range. 
I did recently see a pair of B&W CM-series towers go on ebay for about that price (annoying since the guy who got them beat me to them on Craigslist for $250). Paradigm 60v4s can be had on ebay right now for $700. There are a lot of options.


----------

